# Tank empty light.



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all

turned my machine on this morning and the tank empty light is on. Plenty of water but the light stays on and the machine won't fire up. Any ideas?

Many thanks.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

A model may help?


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

@NewboyUK, don't know really, I brought the machine a couple of months ago, works brilliantly until this morning, will post a photo now.


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's a photo of the machine. The tank empty light is on and no flow of water at all.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah thats a old little gem. Got the vibration pump rather than a rotary pump?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Pull the panels off and check the wires on the 2 sensors on the tank.

To rule out sensors - link the 2 wires together - the light will go out.

Are you using RO water or tap or filtered?


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi NewboyUK, thanks for your replies. Using bottle water. Do I remove the two screws in the top and access it there? Cheers.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Theres a few screws in the top but both left and right side panels pop off if you wedge a screwdriver from the front in the gapbetween side and front.

Manual


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

@NewboyUK, I'm being really thick here, sorry, but where are the sensors? On the bottom of the tank there is an earth connector and a black wire power connector. Cheers.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Opposite side of the tank at low level. They dont look like probes but little brass nipples that go into the tank.

You do have the take that looks like a roses jar?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Take a pix of what u have


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

OK mate, the tank is oblong in shape. Doesn't appear to be anything like a sensor that I can see.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Metal tank or plastic?

Is it the one with the fill hole back left?


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

@NewboyUK

yes mate, it's metal and it has the fill hole back left. Thanks for your time mate.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

This look more familiar?

If so look for LG151 - the level probe under the tank. Take the wire off it and touch the tank with it. If the light goes out then its a probe fault.

Take the probe out and clean it up.

If it doesnt make the light go off then its either a wiring loom issue or the control board. Essentially you are bypassing the level probe by touching it to earth. Get back to me as theres a couple more things to try to narrow it down. Just doing the easy one first

Dont quote me but I think those boards are not available any more. May need a bit more of attack if its not


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Forgot to ask - can you see water in the sight glass?


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

@NewboyUK

yes there is water in the sight glass although this never seems to move. Cheers.


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

@NewboyUK here' a couple of pics. 1st one is the underneath of the tank and the second one a view of the tank itself.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

So disconnect the left wire thats going to the little connector block. Hold the open end onto the earth or somewhere on tje boiler. Light should go out.

Try it in both locations and let me know


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

@NewboyUK is this the block? Thanks.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

This block under the tank with the 2 screws in. Disconnect it and with open bare end of cable - touch the frame or boiler and see if light goes off


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

@NewboyUK

the light stays on mate. Are we looking at something more complicated?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Held it for 10 secs or so?

If so - what are you like with a multimeter if you have one?


----------

